# introduce tegus to other animals



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 6, 2010)

i know there has been a topic for this before, but here it is again.. i have 2 other dogs and a cat that have free roam of my house and i am wanting to let my tegus have the same thing. after i tegu prove off course, but how do i introduce them to my dogs and cat. i have a small 5 pd chihuahua and a 65pd basset hound... i would never leave them unattended but how do i start the process? :?: :chin Please any advise would be great!


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 6, 2010)

Long story short, I wouldn't be to quick to take risks...

As soon as my ex's cat saw my baby Tegu it instantly tried to pounce on it. I'm glad I was readily on guard to prevent it from succeeding...

As an adult, my Tegu did fine arodnu my parents dogs. They have a 90 lb Golden, an adult greyhound and a 6 lb little yipper dog. The 6 lb yipper dog was terrified of the 10+ pound Tegu. The Golden and the Greyhoud, despite being much much larger than the Tegu, were very leery of the weird creature crawling around their house. After a few visits they mellowed out and in time the Tegu learned the Golden was nice and warm. It's cute to see the Tegu cuddlign with the dog while the dog sits there staring at me as if to beg me to get this weird thing off of him...


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 6, 2010)

lol.. thats great! well my tegus aren't babies.. there 3 ft long now..! but how can i do this this safely!?


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 6, 2010)

oh yeah one more thing the cat has already seen them throu there tanks and wants nothing to do with them, he doesnt even like to kill mice or bugs! lmao


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 6, 2010)

For me... I would hold the Tegu and let it free roam keeping the dogs well away...

Then I let the dogs get closer and closer...

I believe the dogs could sense that I took ownership of and showed protection to the Tegu... so they respected teh tegu as mine. 

At 3' aand at least 5 pounds I think I would start working with them...

My parents bigger dogs are absolutely docile and very well behavied, so it was easy.

Next time I visit I'll try to get a picture fo the terrified Golden with a happy tegu cuddled up against him or laying on top of him... it's adorable...


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 6, 2010)

:-D that sounds like a good idea thank you very much, yes my doggies are pretty good and listen very well. i will start slowly and see how it goes! I would love to see pics of that tegu all cuddled up to the golen .. would be very cute! thank you very much for ur advice :cheers


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is my cat and my beardie. You know your animals better than anyone. My boxer and two cats were hanging out with me and my tegus yesterday. My 130lb bulldog that's a different story. It's good they can see them in the cage. My setup is the same. Good luck and hopfully you can get some cool pics!!


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 7, 2010)

oh i love that pic very cute! hehehe


----------



## chelvis (Oct 7, 2010)

I got lucky my tegu desided he was going to introduce himself to my dogs one day when he got out. The power went out in our house so looking for a warm spot my tegu curled up with my dog on my bed. It was funny to come home to becuase my dog looked at me like what is this lay on me. I have a beagle i should say, you know the hunting dogs that are ment to chase small things... so its really the individual aniamls. I think my tegu thinks his a dog somtimes cause he loves to fallow both my dogs around. As for the cat, she wants nothing to do with the tegu she won't even look at him anymore, lol.


----------



## brutus13 (Oct 8, 2010)

Chelvis that's hilarious. I would have died to come home to that.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 8, 2010)

i raised nero around dogs and she never had a problem, however when she got bigger the dogs started getting a bit scared of her lol(pitbulls at that) but my male dog would sniff her alot and just walk past her. i introduced them when she was a hatchling he loved watching her in the tub.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Oct 9, 2010)

AAAAAAAAhhhh Rep.... :roon :roon :roon :roon :roon that pic is Adorable i love it :grno :grno


----------



## casanoveh (Oct 12, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYz0IaEID0Y" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYz0IaEID0Y</a><!-- m -->

This is my Catahoula Dexter hanging out with my 2 tegus


----------

